# All clean



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Been a busy boy today. All clean


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks very nice


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good job 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers guys. Just needs lowering and all the stereo equipment fitted. Then I'm done!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The jobs never end ;-) I'll be starting again soon with the tts !

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Pah! Half a job, try doing two black 'uns. 


Looks good though! :wink: 
Is the arse end on a kerb? :?:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Keith

Ttc looks really great mate.

Looks low as well also still the best wheels for it 

Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well mate but let's be honest mate you know your never done :lol:


----------



## Smc32 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks stunning. Great work


----------

